# Ze'eva's first day at SAR!



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Today Ze'eva was taken to the weekly SAR training for the Island County K9 SAR and she is a natural!

We started her with baby tracks, treats along the way and using human scent through a wooded area and she kept her nose down the whole way, worked out the tracks and found the scent article EVERY time. Next week we are going to work on longer tracks with a person at the end as she will be an air scent dog and not for ground tracking though she may excel at both as some do. For this K9 SAR group she is the only pointy eared dog and the only GSD. Most of the other dogs are labs and pointers.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

YAYYY Congrats !!! Its a great feeling huh


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

GoSearchk9 said:


> YAYYY Congrats !!! Its a great feeling huh


Yes it is. I am glad she is doing well at her age too. I didn't expect too much but wanted to start her early but she did amazing at just about 18 weeks old now.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Yay! Great job!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

mroutdoorsman said:


> Today Ze'eva was taken to the weekly SAR training for the Island County K9 SAR and she is a natural!
> 
> We started her with baby tracks, treats along the way and using human scent through a wooded area and she kept her nose down the whole way, worked out the tracks and found the scent article EVERY time. Next week we are going to work on longer tracks with a person at the end as she will be an air scent dog and not for ground tracking though she may excel at both as some do. For this K9 SAR group she is the only pointy eared dog and the only GSD. Most of the other dogs are labs and pointers.


 
Great job! To both of you! Keep up the good work of the pointy eared dog! Heh! Heh!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes the majority of it is definetly labs but the shepherds can do it too !!! 1 more for the good guys lol . Just remember to keep the training light and fun for now!! Cant wait to hear more!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

By the way, if that is her pic in your avatar she is GORGEOUS :wub:


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

GoSearchk9 said:


> By the way, if that is her pic in your avatar she is GORGEOUS :wub:


That is a pic of her at 13 weeks I think. Here is my most recent one of her.

Taken a little over a week ago...


----------



## RA'S Mom (Sep 12, 2010)

*SAR Tracking*

She is gorgeous first of all. Looks like a luv bug for sure.
Just a note to let you know my boy Ra has been tracking since he was ten weeks old and has mastered both a blind track and a false trail track and is both a ground and air tracker when the scent is less defined. Our tracking master works to keep it positive. Ra has just turned 7 months old and my goal is to do SAR as well in the foothills here in Alberta.
Luv to start a dialogue with you about our puppies progress and trade training information, tips and successes.
Please feel free to PM me as I tend to lurk more than I post


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow she is even more stunning, love the coat length!!!! Do you mind me asking where you got her from? What part of Washington are you in? Im looking at moving to Oregon in the next year or two...not a big fan of the midwest! Theres nothing to do here and the coast...well it just has it all


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome! She is beautiful!


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

GoSearchk9 said:


> Wow she is even more stunning, love the coat length!!!! Do you mind me asking where you got her from? What part of Washington are you in? Im looking at moving to Oregon in the next year or two...not a big fan of the midwest! Theres nothing to do here and the coast...well it just has it all


I got her from an individual who does rescue but have the breeder's info as when I rescued her I got her full un-submitted papers. The breeders that her dam came from would be the ones I would recommend and I can give you their info if you want.

As for where I live in WA it is about 1.5 hours north of Seattle on Whidbey Island in a town called Oak Harbor. We have a Naval Air Station here and a nice little community.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Washington is beautiful. I have a brother who lives in Seattle and would love to move there. He works for the University of Washington in their recreational department...super jealous!!


----------

